# How many IUI can you have???



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wondering how many IUIs can you have in a row and if you leave a gap between them can you do more ıuı cycles after that

Sazz


----------



## Anon (May 24, 2005)

Hey Sazz, what are you doing on this thread, don't desert us 'older' ladies!  I hope you managed to get some restful sleep after yesterday.

With IUI I think it depends on your clinic and how you feel.  I KNOW it is so tempting to want to have another go straight after a disappointment and some people have three or four in a row.  Having to make the big decision about having another go on the very day you are trying to deal with a negative result is sometimes just too much isn't it.  Also, at our age I think we are paranoid about every single month that goes by.  Saying this, I do wonder if there is something to be said for having a one month break.

I don't know what the best thing is for you but I do know you are not alone in this.

thoughts

Anon


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
I think most clinics will let you have several in a row - I know Ipswich do at least 3.

I did 2 in a row but am glad I had a few months' break cos feel bit more positive & also better equipped to deal with bfn.

Some people have had 5 or 6 in a row,

Jess x


----------



## Womble (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi guys

I had two in a row but was advised to move on to IVF after that but a lot depends on your age, response to drugs etc.  

Womble
X


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

ive had 5 in a row but have now moved onto injectibles as HSG all clear.

Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Saz,

i had 4 (1 natural, 3 x clomid) in row, straight after each other, i liked the fact the you felt like you were doing something possitive straight after getting a negative if you know what i mean!

But my consultant only likes you to have 3 months on clomid before having a break so i would have had to have stopped after number 4 anyway. By which time you will prbably want to move onto the next stage

Good luck

Lucy Lou xx


----------

